# bank account



## aljarafe (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, I´m new to the forum, though not to Spain - been here nearly 5 years now.

I want to move banks - recently had a bad experience with a new bank card being sent to an old address, intercepted, activated, used repeatedly, cancelled, and is still being used. Bank says only solution is to close that account and open a new one, as card is being used at motorway service stations, and no security controls there, and will be used till it expires. So I told them I will be taking my business elsewhere. Have filed a denuncia against the bank (Santander). 

Can anyone recommend me their bank? I heard BBVA is offering a free flat-screen TV for new customers. My husband is Spanish and has a nomina, so that should help will fees etc.

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

aljarafe said:


> Hi, I´m new to the forum, though not to Spain - been here nearly 5 years now.
> 
> I want to move banks - recently had a bad experience with a new bank card being sent to an old address, intercepted, activated, used repeatedly, cancelled, and is still being used. Bank says only solution is to close that account and open a new one, as card is being used at motorway service stations, and no security controls there, and will be used till it expires. So I told them I will be taking my business elsewhere. Have filed a denuncia against the bank (Santander).
> 
> ...


Well I've been with Banco de Valencia & BBVA, both of which charged me for paying monies into my account. I eventually ended up with SOL Bank who have been so really helpful with everything we have done with them. They react immediately to queries and have helped us a lot. I have recommended them to various people who have all had the same experiences. They are set up especially for Ex Pats. They are a part of Banco Sabadell I think. Prestige account gives you access to all kinds of extras.


----------



## aljarafe (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, Stravinsky, I will check out Sol Bank´s Prestige account.


----------



## aljarafe (Jun 2, 2008)

*No Solbank inland*

It seems I can´t join Sol Bank as there isn´t one where I live (Seville) - it´s only on the coast, for seaside expats. And it looked so good! Damn.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

aljarafe said:


> Hi, I´m new to the forum, though not to Spain - been here nearly 5 years now.
> 
> I want to move banks - recently had a bad experience with a new bank card being sent to an old address, intercepted, activated, used repeatedly, cancelled, and is still being used. Bank says only solution is to close that account and open a new one, as card is being used at motorway service stations, and no security controls there, and will be used till it expires. So I told them I will be taking my business elsewhere. Have filed a denuncia against the bank (Santander).
> 
> ...


I would go with the flat screen tv gift , and then later on change to SOLBANK who so far to date have been very good at everything with me


----------



## aljarafe (Jun 2, 2008)

I wish I could, Big Pete, but as I live inland, unfortunately Solbank isn´t an option for me.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

aljarafe said:


> I wish I could, Big Pete, but as I live inland, unfortunately Solbank isn´t an option for me.


Is there a Banco Sabadell?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

aljarafe said:


> I want to move banks - recently had a bad experience with a new bank card being sent to an old address, intercepted, activated, used repeatedly, cancelled, and is still being used. Bank says only solution is to close that account and open a new one, as card is being used at motorway service stations, and no security controls there, and will be used till it expires. So I told them I will be taking my business elsewhere. Have filed a denuncia against the bank (Santander).


Interesting - we've just moved some stuff to Banco Santander. I've used them in the past too and the bank is OK. I had a German-Santander-Visa card for ages - and was very very good service.

We are however LESS than pleased with the CREDITCARD arm of the Spanish bank. Not sure - but the entire credit card business USED TO BE (maybe still are) independant businesses. I'm actually off to our branch later today to discuss my disatisfaction. Often Credit cardas are used via offline processing so are not validated at time of sale.

If it's a DEBIT CARD then that is more worrying - as normally these require swiping and validating even in service stations. Often will not offline process.

Thought of ING etc? - if you dont NEED a local branch then it's a thought. Regional "cajas" (small ones!)?

If the branch is convenient I'd close/reopen NOW I think. You can always move later!

But if you're unhappy - look for BIG BANKS or SMALL CAJAS. imo LARGE CAJAS and SMALL BANKS should be avoided. Though it all depends what you USE the institution for.

My wifes cousin is closing EVERYTHING they can at Sabadell due to POOR service!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Aljarafe, I started with Banesto but gave them the elbow and moved to Bankinter. Only a few offices in Sevilla but part of the Servi-Red network and they have served me well over the years. Even the rates on a mortgage were fully negotiable. Internet plus phone banking in choice of language too. My card was cloned last visit to UK and Bankinter intercepted the fraud use and stopped the card immediately then sent me a new one. No loss to me, just a little inconvenience.

If you want to transfer money to/from the UK then check out Citibank as they allow you to transfer money from your Spanish Citi account to your UK Citi account without SWIFT charges.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

I bank with Santander, only went with them because I bank with Abbey Offshore, all part of the same group. I would say they are not outstanding but do the job. It really peeves me having to pay on transfers into the account, and I send from a Euro account too. I looked at Sol after reading this thread and it does look very good, I'll be talking to them next time I'm in Spain. Question is there any Spanish bank that doesn't charge on transfers into the account?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Bankinter don't charge me for transfers into account, only cheques into account.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

decgraham said:


> I bank with Santander, only went with them because I bank with Abbey Offshore, all part of the same group. I would say they are not outstanding but do the job. It really peeves me having to pay on transfers into the account, and I send from a Euro account too. I looked at Sol after reading this thread and it does look very good, I'll be talking to them next time I'm in Spain. Question is there any Spanish bank that doesn't charge on transfers into the account?


NEGOTIATE - I bank with Santander because they offered 100% free banking and free Eurozone transfers upto €50,000 a year!.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I with Barclays. es, very happy with them, internet banking is easy to use and its in English or Spanish, and just heard on the radio they are doing free transfers into your acc., plus I believe if you transfer new money into an account they will pay up to 10% interest for 3 months, check it out!.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> NEGOTIATE - I bank with Santander because they offered 100% free banking and free Eurozone transfers upto €50,000 a year!.


I've lived in the Middle East for the last 26 years I negotiate everything!

When I checked with Santander I was told that to get free banking I had to become a "core customer" which meant I had to meet one of the following requirements: 1. Have a mortgage with them. 2. Have my salary or pension paid directly into the account. 3. Hold a Santander personal pension plan or 
4. Be a private or personal banking client with more than Euros 200,000.00 in the account. Unfortunately I do not qualify for any of the 4 pre- requisites. Therefore, I am charged each semester for maintenance and administration depending on my balance, plus when I send Euros for my offshore account I am charged a commission on the transfer of 0.35% up to Euros 50,000.00, and above 50K the commission is 0.375%. I've probably been used to free banking for too long, even in the UK the banks are getting close to charging for their services as in Spain.


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

*bankinter info*

hi i am going back england in the next few weeks

and i was wondering if i used my bankinter visa electron card, it it would charge me and if so how much? im dont have much knowledge about banking so any help will be really appreciated.

cheers in advance


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

rix said:


> hi i am going back england in the next few weeks
> 
> and i was wondering if i used my bankinter visa electron card, it it would charge me and if so how much? im dont have much knowledge about banking so any help will be really appreciated.
> 
> cheers in advance


This depends WHERE you use it. The cost will be applied in the UK. The ATM should tell you the charges. They do in Spain and in Germany. In the UK I still use a Barclays UK account - so don't ever see messages.

BUT expect 6-10Euros per CASH withdrawal usage. Purchases in shops etc are as per normal VISA shopping with a (generally small) exchange rate % - Official rates on the date of sale.


----------

